# Notes on a 2011 335is Combox retrofit



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Suppose that you just bought a MY2011 335is at a great price from the local dealer's lot and found out that it did not have Bluetooth, the iPod adapter and much less the Smartphone adapter as it was build before it was offered... and then find out that the dealer is unable to retrofit any of those options no matter how much money you throw at them.

_What to do? :_ :dunno:

A customer with that dilemma just contacted forum vendor BimmerTech for a solution. Then two weeks later a full OEM Combox retrofit was installed, programmed and coded for full OEM integration of:

- dual channel Bluetooth phone connectivity
- Bluetooth Audio
- iPod USB adapter
- BMW apps
- iPod Out/PlugIn
- Internet

Setup









CIC and glovebox (optional, see notes below) removal:









Roof console removal for installation of OEM Bluetooth mic:









Install done -Combox is under the carpet close to the bulkhead:









Quick notes:

- CIC was updated to post-March firmware so BMW Apps would be enabled
- BMW recently released a full OEM Bluetooth/USB retrofit kit for the European market (P/N 65 41 2 152 528), attachment below. This was the kit used for this retrofit. The *Combox Media* was installed.
- the install document calls for the Combox to be installed on top of the glovebox in an OEM bracket. Unfortunately, being an European kit, this procedure is for the European, _no cupholders dash_. Which means that if you install the Combox on top of the glovebox the cupholders will hit it once you try to install them back. That the US glovebox is also different in the shape of its top -the Euro no cupholders dash uses a different glovebox shape in its top- made this install location impossible.

It was a great spot, though. I think that a different bracket shape would have work.

- the solution was to install the Combox and BT antenna behind the carpet on the passenger side, against the bulkhead. Plenty of cable to set it up, no intrusion into the cabin, no bump against the passenger's feet. If I had known this issue I would have got this install done in less than an hour by just removing the CIC and not touching the glovebox at all.

Result: full OEM integration, full OEM parts, connectors and cables, no splices, no cuts, no tapping. Customer was more than happy, especially after listening to Pandora and seeing all the Album Art displayed.

Excellent solution for any MY2009+ CIC without TCU or Combox from factory.


----------

